# KDE zentrale Datenverwaltung

## LinuxTom

Hi Leute,

schon öfters bin ich in letzter Zeit drauf gestoßen: Thunderbird, Firefox, OpenOffice, Outlook, Adressbücher usw. Alle Programme haben irgend wie ihre eigene Datenbank.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das alles recht einfach unter KDE zu "bündeln", so dass einer beispielsweise ohne Probleme von Thunderbird auf KDE-Mail umsteigen kann und all seine Mails und Kontakte aktuell bleiben, auch wenn der wieder zurück wechseln will?

Oder einen Aufgabenplaner unter KDE und Thunderbird-Kalender bspw.

Ach so: Es sollte möglich sein diese Daten einerseits lokal zu  halten (ohne Internet) oder auch übers Internet zu synchronisieren.

----------

## bas89

KDE versuch gerade, genau dies mit Akonadi einzuführen. Eine gemeinsame Schnittstelle für verschiedenste Programme. Es liegt dann natürlich später auch an Thunderbird, mal Akonadi zu unterstützen. Akonadi hat dann auch Möglichkeiten zur Synchronisation.

Derzeit steckt das noch etwas in Kinderschuhen, KDE 4.5 bietet diese Funktion erstmals, doch die meisten Distris integrieren sie noch nicht, weil Akonadi noch nicht so ausgereift ist.

----------

## franzf

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Derzeit steckt das noch etwas in Kinderschuhen, KDE 4.5 bietet diese Funktion erstmals, doch die meisten Distris integrieren sie noch nicht, weil Akonadi noch nicht so ausgereift ist.

 

Wenn du willst kannst (und solltest!) du schnell mittesten, das Release steht für Januar, wenn keine Release-blockierenden Bugs im Weg stehen. Mit 4.6 kommt akonadi in allen PIM-Applikationen an. Aktuell ist schon das Adressbuch betroffen (AFAIK bereits seit 4.4).

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die den Speicherverbrauch in den Griff bekommen, ich kann meinen Rechner mit 1GB Ram vergessen, wenn akonadi läuft. Jede Resource 20MB + eigener nepomuk-Prozess mit 20MB (Nepomuk ließ sich dafür nicht deaktivieren). Bei 4 Mailkonten, 2 Kalendern und 3 Adressbüchern macht das knappe 500MB - nur f+r die akonadi-Prozesse! Ich hatte hier nach Systemstart nur noch ca. 300MB über, das System fängt sofort zu Swappen an, sobald ich Firefox + kdevelop aufmache...

----------

## LinuxTom

Das wäre ein klares No-Go. Mal sehen. Muss über Weihnachten noch meinen Videoserver in Betrieb nehmen.

----------

